# stimme aus flashmovie wie ?



## Sebastian (31. Januar 2002)

Hi wie kann ich diese geile Stimme erzeugen ???

http://kimble.org/kimble_flash.swf


----------



## AKM<2b> (1. Februar 2002)

Lieber Sebastian

Wie geht es Dir mir geht es gut.... Warn Scherz

Also es ist ganz einfach. Du holst dir einen englischsprachigen
Mann mit so einer Stimme und lässt ihn was ins Mikro reden.
Sowas kann man nicht erzeugen sowas muss man slbst sprechen.
Wenn Du stimmsynthese- und bearbeitungssoftware suchst, dann lies dir
das mal durch --> 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11111


----------

